# Buying 2018 Toyota tundra double cab TRD white Plow questions



## MAD Property Services

I'm buying 2018 Tundra, light plowing for my several rental units. I'm preparing for the 7'6 Fisher install. Today I heard tundra drive train not capable, truck is on lot with my name on it.? Any helpful quick help here ?


----------



## seville009

Lots of posts from people plowing with double cab Tundras. Do a google search - bunch of results. No first hand knowledge myself.


----------



## cwren2472

Have not heard of any restriction on that truck. There was an issue with the availability of the headlight adapter for the new LED lights but nothing drive train related


----------



## MAD Property Services

cwren2472 said:


> Have not heard of any restriction on that truck. There was an issue with the availability of the headlight adapter for the new LED lights but nothing drive train related


Cool, I heard tundra drive bad only tonight, so I getting paranoid.


----------



## Goodnyou

I have an 17 double cab and a 12 before that. . It plows great . It's the same frame motor and I think tranny as previous generation back to around 12 or so. The truck holds an hd2 with no problem . Don't put the lighter plows on it . Go for an hd2. It pushes better than my gmc 1500 my last 12 went 120k with just tires and brakes .


----------



## MAD Property Services

What you have for a plow goodnyou?


----------



## Goodnyou

That truck has two plows I have that can go on it. It has a fisher sd and a fisher hd2. Both 7.5. The hd2 has a better attack angle and gives a better scrape. Its probably 100 lbs more also . It's a long truck with a long wheelbase so it has its limitations in tight spots . Most of my other trucks are reg cab to turn better but the tundra is my daily driver as I have kids in the back 

By me most use fisher but I would buy from the guy who has the best service close to you . You may pay more but if I blow a hose at 2 am I know he will be there .
I'm sure the other brands are good plows also . I'm a big fan of the trip edge.


----------



## MAD Property Services

Goodnyou said:


> That truck has two plows I have that can go on it. It has a fisher sd and a fisher hd2. Both 7.5. The hd2 has a better attack angle and gives a better scrape. Its probably 100 lbs more also . It's a long truck with a long wheelbase so it has its limitations in tight spots . Most of my other trucks are reg cab to turn better but the tundra is my daily driver as I have kids in the back
> 
> By me most use fisher but I would buy from the guy who has the best service close to you . You may pay more but if I blow a hose at 2 am I know he will be there .
> I'm sure the other brands are good plows also . I'm a big fan of the trip edge.


Awesome, sound advice.


Goodnyou said:


> That truck has two plows I have that can go on it. It has a fisher sd and a fisher hd2. Both 7.5. The hd2 has a better attack angle and gives a better scrape. Its probably 100 lbs more also . It's a long truck with a long wheelbase so it has its limitations in tight spots . Most of my other trucks are reg cab to turn better but the tundra is my daily driver as I have kids in the back
> 
> By me most use fisher but I would buy from the guy who has the best service close to you . You may pay more but if I blow a hose at 2 am I know he will be there .
> I'm sure the other brands are good plows also . I'm a big fan of the trip edge.


----------



## NorthEaster

Hey Mad, Did you get the plow installed without any issues to the skid plate? I'm looking to get a snowex 8000 rd on my 2016 and they say they may have to modify the plate to fit. I'm looking for a mount that went on a TRD without any issues to compare hardware specs.


----------



## MAD Property Services

MAD Property Services said:


> Awesome, sound advice.


Thanks man. Waiting for fix for headlights harness.


----------



## cwren2472

The LED harness adapter is available now


----------



## MAD Property Services

I didn't hear about any skid plate issues , only wiring harness led lights . Fix in works. Going to plow this season with my 03 k2500.


----------



## 2004lb7

Mine plows great! I used to plow with a 2004 2500 diesel. The last 4 years I've plowed with my Tundra. I love not having problems finding diesel during a big storm. The 5.7 does great plowing.


----------



## NorthEaster

2004lb7 said:


> Mine plows great! I used to plow with a 2004 2500 diesel. The last 4 years I've plowed with my Tundra. I love not having problems finding diesel during a big storm. The 5.7 does great plowing.


Which plow do you use? Any fitment issues? Do you plow commercial or residential? What state are you in?


----------



## MAD Property Services

Maine. Only my yards, I'm landlord . I've been using 8 foot Fisher 16 urars. Want to stick with Fisher.


----------



## 2004lb7

NorthEaster said:


> Which plow do you use? Any fitment issues? Do you plow commercial or residential? What state are you in?


I bought a Boss this time around. I plow commercial, residential and HOA roads. We are in Northern Virginia.


----------



## MAD Property Services

How many seasons have you used the boss .?Thanks


----------



## SeansLawnCareCT

2004lb7 said:


> I bought a Boss this time around. I plow commercial, residential and HOA roads. We are in Northern Virginia.


What boss plow are you running?


----------



## mercer_me

You’ll be fine with a 7.5’ HD2. I’ve ran an 8’ HD on my Tundra for four years now and haven’t had any issues. You’ll be much happier with an HD or HD2 than you would be with a HT or SD.


----------



## MAD Property Services

mercer_me said:


> You'll be fine with a 7.5' HD2. I've ran an 8' HD on my Tundra for four years now and haven't had any issues. You'll be much happier with an HD or HD2 than you would be with a HT or SD.


Thanks.


----------

